# for BigJim



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

For you and others that use the big OD guides..(OP/LeeValley type)

You may want to checkout the links below,,wave washer for the OP guides at the right price..

McMaster-Carr
McMaster-Carr
$2.61 for a pack of 2...

==


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bob.. I looked at Grainger but theres only go through 1".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having to buy lock washers for those stupid, potentially dangerous three piece brass guides reminds me of Toyota's recalls!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL , I do use them in the router table not needed the norm but it's like having a spare tire in the trunk, can't be to safe...it's a long walk home mate 
I also use the brass guides without the stems to choke the hole down to make it safe when using the small bits in the router table..i.e. 1/8" and 1/4" bits can't be to safe..

1-3/4" Router Plate Inserts - Lee Valley Tools
1-3/16" Router Plate Inserts - Lee Valley Tools


Note*** I use a very small oil ring on the guide to keep it set in dead center of the Alum insert and to lock the guide in place,it's 1/16" thick oil ring..
========



harrysin said:


> Having to buy lock washers for those stupid, potentially dangerous three piece brass guides reminds me of Toyota's recalls!


----------

